

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Boston Tech Community - Croaky
http://www.robgo.org/post/1525018376/the-hitchhikers-guide-to-the-boston-tech-community

======
jacobolus
Is there any interest in a Boston/Cambridge HN meetup sometime? It’d be great
to chat with some of you fine folks and put faces to names.

~~~
markbao
<http://hfboston.com>

* fixed, thanks hsuresh, can't even spell my own site's name.

~~~
hsuresh
You probably meant <http://hfboston.com> ?

~~~
markbao
Whoops, yeah. My bad.

------
brk
Great resource!

I'm a Boston guy and fairly plugged in, but this had several tidbits I wasn't
aware of.

Thanks for putting it together and keeping it updated. As news.yc becomes more
and more of a startup communications hub it would be great to have a curated
resources link to pages like this.

------
razin
There was a similar post on the 500 Startups blog last week:
[http://blog.500startups.com/2010/11/03/livin-la-vida-
startup...](http://blog.500startups.com/2010/11/03/livin-la-vida-startup-in-
beantown/)

